# Any info on this one?



## jagee44 (Sep 16, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about this poison?


----------



## Tony14 (Sep 16, 2007)

theyre pretty common unless its a large size. I think its made by eli lilly but im not postive. Jim will be around to help ya!


----------



## Jim (Sep 17, 2007)

Tony is right on. It's an Eli Lilly KV-1 poison. It contained Diamond brand antiseptic tablets. Worth about $5, but a nice little poison. I keep every one that I find. The larger sizes are worth up to $100. ~Jim


----------

